# Fixing Fallout 3 crashes seems to be impossible.



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sort of out of ideas here. I thought I had fixed all of the Fallout 3 crashes, and for a while everything ran great. On the other hand, now that I've arrived at Grayscale, it seems to really really like crashing at just about random times. It doesn't really crash at any specific point, but it crashes often enough that I can't make any progress.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

Er, Grayditch, not Grayscale


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Err. Mind telling us what you've actually done to fix the previous crashes?
Also, what type of crash is it? Any error messages?
I read through your other posts but couldn't find anything related to Fallout 3.

Also, we need your current system specs, they seem to have changed around a lot lately and I can't be bothered trying to figure it all out from your previous posts.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

My bad, it was like (not to mention I always forget these anyway).

The error isn't specific. It just says "Fallout 3 has stopped working. Windows is looking for a solution to the problem."

Specs:

4870X2
6 gig G SKILL DDR3 1333
i920
MSI X58 Platinum
Vista 64bit

Things I've done:

~Registry edit
~Updated drivers and such
~Updated Vista Codecs (although I can't find where to configure what does and doesn't run with FFDSHOW)
~Set compatibility to Windows 2000


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

TSF doesn't let me edit posts? .-.

I did the registry edit on this page, for clarification:


----------



## eizot (Dec 17, 2008)

Well did you try doing the standard ...drivers...codec exclusion...and so forth ..?
And yes the game is pretty buggy


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I listed what I did.

I updated all the drivers I could think of, reinstalled Vista's codecs, but I can't find where to exclude things from running ffdshow audio & video.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

> 4870X2
> 6 gig G SKILL DDR3 1333
> i920
> MSI X58 Platinum
> Vista 64bit


So you have:
- ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
- Intel Core i7 I920 2.66GHz Socket LGA1366 (8MB L3 Cache)
- 6GB of DDR3
- MSI X58 Platinum LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
- Windows Vista (x64)

What CPU and power source do you have in this computer?


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

You actually quotes the CPU, I have an i7 920.

Power supply is a PC Power And Cooling Silencer 750W


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know, I forgot to edit it out lol sorry.

Do you mean this thing:
http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/silencer-750-quad-crossfire.html

What are your temperatures right after the game crashes?
Run SpeedFan while you play.


----------

